# Endangered species in North Dakota



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Endangered species in North Dakota

BISMARCK, N.D. (AP) -- The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service has identified seven endangered species in North Dakota:

- Least tern

- Piping plover

- Whooping crane

- Black-footed ferret

- Gray wolf

- Pallid sturgeon

- Western prairie fringed orchid

Three other species in North Dakota are under consideration for endangered status or have been mentioned as possibilities:

- Dakota skipper butterfly

- Greater prairie chicken

- Greater sage grouse

Source: North Dakota Agriculture Department


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

That's why i've been in such a hurry to get my prarie chicken and sage grouse for the game room. I've been hearing rumors they'll be put on the endangered list. Then how would I go about adding them to my collection.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

You can forget about the Sage grouse this year, at least if you plan on getting one in ND. Number are below management levels and there will not be a 2008 season.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Besides, the season is a managed for harvest...not trophy. Which I think is pretty stupid. The prairie chickens and sage grouse harvested in ND aren't worth mounting...they're nothing but pin feathers that early.

MN holds their prairie chicken season a couple weeks later and you'd be suprised how much better their plumage is compared to ND. I'd really like to see ND move the season back a month. It's cool eating prairie chicken, but they aren't that great. I'd rather see them manage them as more of a "trophy" animal.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I got my Sage 2 years ago in Montana. The mount turned out pretty nice. I think we may be headed to Nebraska for the Prairie Chicken. I agree with the manage for trophies idea. I was lucky, I was able to pick out a nice big male when the sage grouse jumped. Killed one bird. Walked away. No need to take anymore.

I'll probably do the same with the chicken.


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

ruger, how did you mount your sage and do you have any pictures of it.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I will try to get pics tomorrow. I could try to explain, but it sounds challenging. They are in kind of a 1/2 strut.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

They missed one of the most likly to become extinict. The freelance hunter with their kids and grandkids.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Is a gray wolf smaller than a timber wolf?

oops they are the same...

is there such a thing as a prairie wolf, about half size of a wolf but at least twice as big as a coyote?


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Here are the sage grouse pics. This is Dad's without the bladders filled and touched up.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

This is mine with the bladders filled a little and touched up


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

Those look great, I deffinately like the ones with the air sacs. Where did you have them done and what material was used for the air sacs.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I do not know the answer to the air sack question. My taxidermist buddy did them. He's in correctionville Iowa. I don't use him anymore. I've got an outstanding and award winning taxidermist now up here in Grand Rapids, MN. He's a little more expensive, but his work is mind blowing.

The guy that did ours, mine was the first he'd ever done. My dad's was the second. I guess they are hard to do, since their spring plumage is so different than in the fall. I would suggest finding someone who has done them before and has some ideas on what they need to look great.


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

I have also heard that it is very hard to make one shot in the fall to look like ine in the spring. Here is a picture of one that I found that I liked.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Those are outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I assume they were taken in the spring with some special DNR permit or something for a muesum or school? That's exactly what I would like to have!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

morel_greg said:


> I have also heard that it is very hard to make one shot in the fall to look like ine in the spring. Here is a picture of one that I found that I liked.


Wow those are definitely outstanding!


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

These are from someone on a taxidermy forum, he makes the air sacs out of a foam. I love the prairie chicken.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

well that ****** me off. Now I've got to go shoot another sage grouse!


----------

